# Stevens Pass Avalanche Article



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got chills just reading that.

I'm confused, due to my utter lack of any avy knowledge.

Do they not dig holes to check the snow each time they ride? I remember watching a video of Bryan Iguchi where he was obsessed with digging these holes. I think the video was just of him digging and analyzing.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I still have a hard time reading about the accident. I'll never forget the pain on everyone's faces at the Foggy Goggle that afternoon. I think about Jim, Chris, and Jonny every time I hit the hairpin on HWY 2 at Tunnel Creek.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I read this yesterday. It's a very good read for anyone that enjoys snow.


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very heart felt story. I remember when this happened. My son and I were boarding at Crystal Mountain and had just finished eating lunch about an hour ago when I heard word that there had been a fatal avalanche at Stevens Pass. Then later that same day word of a snowboarder going off a 1,500 ft cliff at Snoqualmie. Very tragic day indeed.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

DirtyD27 said:


> Very heart felt story. I remember when this happened. My son and I were boarding at Crystal Mountain and had just finished eating lunch about an hour ago when I heard word that there had been a fatal avalanche at Stevens Pass. Then later that same day word of a snowboarder going off a 1,500 ft cliff at Snoqualmie. Very tragic day indeed.


There were two other pretty scary avalanches near Crystal that day too. Both groups was super lucky they came out unscathed.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ive definitely been a part of risky groups. Definitely a wake up call. I normally dont have much of a problem speaking up against my friends, but I could easily see myself going along with ppl im not too familiar with.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> I got chills just reading that.
> 
> I'm confused, due to my utter lack of any avy knowledge.
> 
> Do they not dig holes to check the snow each time they ride? I remember watching a video of Bryan Iguchi where he was obsessed with digging these holes. I think the video was just of him digging and analyzing.


Digging pits is only part of the equation. The problem with pits is that they are representative of that spot only. 20 feet away can be completely different. Observational data, terrain choice, and paying attention to the weather all play a factor. I certainly do not dig pits on every outing. The article states that they made mistakes. The traps were all human factors for sure. The warnings were there. It doesn't change what happened. From what I remember temps played a huge factor in this one. 

The best we can do to honor these people is to look at what their mistakes were and learn from them. Just like Wolfie says, you have to read the reports to learn what could have been done differently. So that hopefully you don't repeat the same mistakes. Lots to be learned from this one. Every time I went by the hair pin last season, I thought about that accident. You just couldn't help but think about it. I'm sure when I am out there this year it will be the same. This was a bad one, no doubt. Then again, none of the avalanche accidents that take lives are good ones.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Yeah, the temps rose very quickly around 11am or so. Tunnel Creek wasn't the only place to go either at Stevens. Highland Bowl went just a few minutes before Tunnel Creek (a zone I was actually headed to when patrol closed all BC gates.


----------

